# Who's wearing a Leatt helmet? Just got a DBX 4.0 and am baffled by the sizing/fit...



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I've always heard Leatt helmets run toward the oval side, which is preferable for me (very narrow, deep, oval-shaped noggin here).

I just got this one in the mail and am deeply disappointed and confused with the fitment. I got the large, which says 59-60cm, which is pretty much the size range I always buy. I measure out right at 59cm. Probably 58cm when my hair isn't long as hell like it is right now. Previous lid was a Troy Lee D2 which was, IIRC, 'XL-XXL', with me using the included fitment pads to reduce the size to 60cm (it's 61 or 62 if you leave them out). It fit pretty damn decent; unfortunately it was a piece of **** and I repeatedly had to re-secure the internal foam liner with hot glue, until it finally just started to crack apart to the point where it probably isn't safe anymore. To anyone gasping at this, remember, it's a hard plastic full shell with the inner foam merely spot-glued in place to act as an impact absorber; it adds no structure to the helmet. Obviously any damage to a one-piece composite helmet is an instant no-go, by comparison.

Anyhow: the Leatt helmet is, I swear to god, made to fit Earthworm Jim or something. It's not for a human. You can just look inside of it when you take it out of the box and say, 'that's not right.' It looks like the DH helmet version of a 'short bus.'

Putting it on confirms it. Pitching the helmet up and down neglects to find any kind of sweet spot. Somehow, the sides aren't even that loose (helmets never hug the side of my head, but with some brands and models, the wiggle room is huge). It also seems to be made for a person with no forehead. I've tried 'round' helmets that pressed on my forehead and felt super strange, but never to this degree.

I don't get it. I'm unsure if maybe I need to just try the next size up and see if it puts the extra room in the right places...it's just so weird how this helmet doesn't just feel 'too small,' but more just 'too fitted for lizard-people.'


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

This is what happens when you buy a helmet online. My Leatt is the most comfortable helmet I've ever had on my head. I got mine at the neighbourhood LBS, where I can try it on.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a small to medium sized, round shaped, head and feel that the size M Leatt DBX 3.0 is very comfortable. Previous helmets include a size M Smith Forefront (it is a reasonably comfortable helmet but I found the ventilation to be lacking for my needs) and a size L/XL POC Trabec Race (which is a very comfortable helmet but is now semi-retired since it is about 8 years old). It sounds like a helmet fitting tour at local bike shops may be in order. Perhaps a POC Tectal Spin would be a good fit for your oval shaped head? Good luck with your search.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I experimented around with the bare shell and with only some of the pads removed, and where's what I found: it's just not labeled as the right size. Can't be.

I can't figure out a way to accurately measure the 'bore' of the helmet to match to the standard cranial measurement, but there's no way this helmet could be intended for a 60cm head. Honestly maybe closer to 55cm.

If I wear it with just the top and front pads, it feels fine. Obviously, the support at the back of the helmet is lacking, but my head is consistently close to the inside of the shell, following the contour of the helmet pretty well, and seeming to 'lock in' when rotated to a proper 'chin brace actually going around your chin' orientation. If I put the rear pads back in, I feel like the top of my head is trying to birth through huge womanparts made of concrete. It's really close but it just DOES NOT fit. Top of head is stuck, can't seat properly into top pads.

Surprisingly, with that no-rear-pads configuration, the width was almost perfect, which was tighter than I've ever had a helmet be on the sides.

So clearly this just needs to be longer and taller in the back. I will try an XL and see if it grows in the right places...they're calling it 61-62cm and I'm betting it's gonna be more like 58-59.

As far as local places: I don't have many. REI and the like don't carry much. Bike shops don't carry variety and are very loyal to their top tier bike brands. They're also never open when I'm not working, and are 30+ mins away. So, feel free to have an opinion either way, but if I can buy online from a manufacturer at less than MSRP with no sales tax...I'm gonna give it a shot. I would rather swing and miss for $150 than have to go out of my way to MAYBE find something decent (most places are gonna have one or two token non-convertible DH helmets, at best) and then get that LBS bonus of paying $300 for it (because we're talking >$200 helmets at MSRP plus ~10% sales tax).


----------



## GerGa00 (Jul 12, 2005)

Legbacon said:


> This is what happens when you buy a helmet online. My Leatt is the most comfortable helmet I've ever had on my head. I got mine at the neighbourhood LBS, where I can try it on.


I second this. I can't comment on the dbx at all as I've never tried it on but my Leatt GPX 5.5 V15 dirt bike helmet is the most comfortable helmet I've owned. My head measures about 59.5 or 60cm and I got a large, so it fits true to size. Fits great and lots of venting but not quite as much as the dbx just from looking at pictures. For reference I wear a medium Shoei RF1200 road helmet that fits on the tight side. 
I bought my Leatt online because none of my local shops carry them and got lucky with it fitting. I also bought two sizes and returned one. Only thing I had to go on was that someone on a forum said Leatts fit similar to Shoeis. Sorry to hear that yours didn't work out.


----------



## KINGofMOUNTAINS (4 mo ago)

Reviving this thread!
I have similar experience with this helmet. My head measures 59mm so I ordered a L (59-60mm). The fit is really tight, I have to push on the top of the helmet so that the top of my head touches the top pads. Any movement of my face and it creeps up. The sides and front pads makes the most pressure on my head.
So i ordered the XL (61-62mm) and it fits snug. If I shake my head with the helmet on there is more movement than in the L, but not excessive. Touches all around but not to much pressure. This being my first FF helmet I'm worried the head pads will shrink after a while and the XL will end up being too big.

phuchmileif did you try the XL? What was your experience?


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

The 4.0 Leatt is the worst-fitting helmet I’ve ever had. I’ve owned the 2.0 (nice helmet), 3.0 (great helmet, still have 3 of them) and the 6.0 carbon full-face and they all fit GREAT for an oval head. But the 4.0, they screwed that one up big-time.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

My head is 59 cm and oval, which makes helmet shopping a pain. I have 0 stores within 90 minutes that stock stuff like this, so I have to order online. I found the Leatt to be one of the oddest shaped helmets I tried. The Large wasn’t too small, but it was loose on my face and tight on my ears, which I found strange.


----------

